# Anyone interested in a one week one lens challenge?



## SquarePeg (Aug 25, 2017)

I thought this might be a fun thing to try.  You limit yourself to one lens/one camera for a week.  Taking away some of your choices can force you to think more about framing and settings.  Everyone participating would state their camera/lens up front and then we'd all post 1-3 pics per day in a group thread.  

Comment below your camera/lens if you want to participate.  We can start tomorrow!  I'll start a new thread for the pics.  

Me - Fuji XT2, lens 60mm


----------



## waday (Aug 25, 2017)

I'll join. Oly EM1, lens 45mm.

(Although, I'm going to cheat a little bit at the end of the week, because we're going on vacation.)


----------



## chuasam (Aug 25, 2017)

I already use one lens 90% of the time 
D810, 105mm f/1.4


----------



## Destin (Aug 25, 2017)

I'll bite: Nikon D750 and 50mm 1.8G

Need to make myself use the 50 more. 

Disclaimer: this applies only to "for fun" photos. I can't play this game on my paid shoots.


----------



## jaomul (Aug 25, 2017)

Can I use my new Nikon 10-600 f1.4 pancake with macro function


----------



## limr (Aug 25, 2017)

I may do this, but not sure what the lens/camera will be.


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 25, 2017)

I'd like to join this challenge, hope I can "fix" this 7 - 9 hours between NL and US.
Fuji XE1 + f/2.0 - 6,5mm circular fisheye.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 25, 2017)

gk fotografie said:


> I'd like to join this challenge, hope I can "fix" this 7 - 9 hours between NL and US.
> Fuji XE1 + f/2.0 - 6,5mm circular fisheye.



Don't worry - we won't be strict with the timing rules.  Post when it works for you.  You'd be surprised how many night owls and early risers we have on this forum.


----------



## oldhippy (Aug 25, 2017)

Count old hippy in.  Nikon D610, Nikon 50mm 1.4d


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 25, 2017)

Hey, GK's got a Click, I've got a Clack! Probably named that because it's about how it sounds when you release the shutter (at least with no film in it, metal in hollow bakelite plastic). 

Maybe that, I'll have to rummage in the produce drawer and see what film's in there.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 25, 2017)

Destin said:


> I'll bite: Nikon D750 and 50mm 1.8G
> 
> Need to make myself use the 50 more.
> 
> Disclaimer: this applies only to "for fun" photos. I can't play this game on my paid shoots.


I'm the opposite. I can use the 105mm f/1.4 in almost all my paid shoots.
For Fun, I prefer my 35mm f/1.8


----------



## OGsPhotography (Aug 25, 2017)

70d 70-200 2.8 IS USM ii

Force me to take some photos! Great idea @SquarePeg . See yas tomorrow.


----------



## Destin (Aug 25, 2017)

chuasam said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > I'll bite: Nikon D750 and 50mm 1.8G
> ...



Depends what you shoot, I suppose. Strictly portraits? I could get by with the 50mm. 

The Soccer game tonight or the wedding tomorrow? Gonna need more than just the nifty 50.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 25, 2017)

Well alright alright alright!  I'll post the one lens challenge photo thread right here: One Lens Challenge Photos post here!

Can't wait to see everyone's pics.


----------



## jaomul (Aug 25, 2017)

I'll try with d610 and 50mm f1.8g. Thanks


----------



## JonA_CT (Aug 25, 2017)

I'll go with my D600 and the 85 f1.8 g.


----------



## Peeb (Aug 25, 2017)

jaomul said:


> I'll try with d610 and 50mm f1.8g. Thanks


Ditto!


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 25, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> I'll go with my D600 and the 85 f1.8 g.



hmmmm wonder what your subject will be!


----------



## SCraig (Aug 25, 2017)

I'll pass.   I like having choices and my subjects tend to compose themselves.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 25, 2017)

I'll give it a go, but won't have much time on the week days.
Nikon D750, AF 24mm f/2.8D.


----------



## JonA_CT (Aug 25, 2017)

snowbear said:


> I'll give it a go, but won't have much time on the week days.
> Nikon D750, AF 24mm f/2.8D.



I wish I had a wide prime, even better if it close-focused....then I'd totally do that for this challenge.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm in. Fujifilm X-Pro 2, XF23mm f2 with the MCEX-11 extension tube. Gotta see what it can do, good opportunity to force me.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 25, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > I'll give it a go, but won't have much time on the week days.
> ...


I bought it when I was taking the film class - I had a 50 and the 105 macro, so I went with a halving/doubling focal length strategy.  I'd like to have gotten the 20mm but it was way too much.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 25, 2017)

Okay I'll give this a shot. 
Now I'm used to shooting with this combination but what I'll do a bit different is that I'll ensure I get at least one decent Non-wildlife photo. It'll give me some practice for my 500 project and it'll give me a reason to bring out an extension tube.

7D mk2, 500mm F4


----------



## Derrel (Aug 25, 2017)

iPhone SE for me...with its powerful 12 megapixel sensor and dinky lens, it is the camera I carry the most these days.


----------



## Dragster3 (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm gonna have a lot of car shots ...Since I work all day...
D5000 - DX 85mm


----------



## DanOstergren (Aug 26, 2017)

I only own one lens and one camera.


----------



## Frank F. (Aug 26, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> I thought this might be a fun thing to try.  You limit yourself to one lens/one camera for a week.  Taking away some of your choices can force you to think more about framing and settings.  Everyone participating would state their camera/lens up front and then we'd all post 1-3 pics per day in a group thread.
> 
> Comment below your camera/lens if you want to participate.  We can start tomorrow!  I'll start a new thread for the pics.
> 
> Me - Fuji XT2, lens 60mm




I would go further and say: "one week one prime" ... A friend of mine did "one year one camera one lens." It was an 85mm Nikkor. AND he did not restrict this to private shooting, he also did all of his professional assignments with that combo.

He was a phantastic professional I admire before, but came out even better. I guess he owns far more than 100 lenses and several cameras...

I would choose the D850 with the 1.4/105E


----------



## Destin (Aug 26, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> I only own one lens and one camera.



Wait.. for real?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 26, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> I only own one lens and one camera.



Yeah, but you totally kick ass with them. 

Old west phrase about hired guns; "Beware of the man who has only one gun, for he KNOWS how to use it."


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 26, 2017)

Derrel said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > I only own one lens and one camera.
> ...


Agree 100%


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm in. I'm not as fancy or as cool as Derrel ... so I'll be using my iPhone 6.


----------



## Frank F. (Aug 26, 2017)

The D850 is said to arrive at 7 September or 8 September. If you start today it is a hard choice. So I take the next best. D600 and 1.4/105E


----------



## DanOstergren (Aug 26, 2017)

Destin said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > I only own one lens and one camera.
> ...


5D MKI and Canon 85mm f/1.8.  On occasion I will rent a better camera or borrow lenses depending on the need of the client.


----------



## DanOstergren (Aug 26, 2017)

Derrel said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > I only own one lens and one camera.
> ...


----------

